# Google Voice Mail transcription



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

The other day I had Whole Home installed, I then received a automated call from DTV which I missed.
Below is the voice mail as transcribed by Google Voice.



> He finally what I want my kids else. Hello Direct T. V. Customer, We want to ensure you had an outstanding in home visit and have a few questions for you to continue in English. Please press one act like give my niece buying your audience what I want my kids off. Hello Direct T. V. Customer, We want to ensure you had an outstanding in home visit and have a few questions for you to continue in English. Please press one act like give my knee. Finally, what I want my kids else we did not detect a touch tone, response so you will be unable to complete this survey. It is our goal to exceed your expectations. And if we did not............


It may not be accurate but it's good for a laugh. :lol:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It looks like it's mis-translating the Spanish portions...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

That was my guess....but here is one that I know was in English:


> I check you left the since this notice on it. The door of a house we phone at (deleted for privacy), in Columbia. That house if they can still make it. We have a mysteriously been there yet we do loan it, why our families submitted our sent this information at our preview at our current address, elsewhere here in (deleted).


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

All in the interest of [strike]better[/strike] cheaper customer service.

For English, press 1
Para Español, marque dos
For gobbledy-****, press 3
For Pakistani, press any number and duck!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Sounds like I need to sign up for this service. I love stuff like this.


----------



## jilardi2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nick said:


> All in the interest of [strike]better[/strike] cheaper customer service.
> 
> For English, press 1
> Para Español, marque dos
> ...


nice:lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

All of my Google Voice transcriptions are like that.

Here's an example from yesterday:

Hey is, I just got your mail and to call follow up, the the issues that that were for that account. First of all let me step back and say the reason that they were not dressed is. We had not set up a notification job on the support the colors. So, the tickets that that went in my got set and then since our support team didn't have no to fires. There was no notification them to say, This is an open ticket. So anyway, that's resolved so it'll be better communication on those. But. There are They were three tickets. I will put in yesterday that or our 21 actually. One of the suggestion into work questions. Slash issues that better being worked on the other ones are actually being worked on as well, and I'll give you an update the the primary got it was working on this is on vacation, so we've got his back up working on that. But. But anyway, as soon as I hear back from P M today. I'll give you an update at the end of the day today or first thing tomorrow and to let you know where they are, but they are in process. I'm, but if you have any other information. Any other questions feel free to gimme a shout shoot an email. Let me know and if not then I'll hear from you. I'll update you again either the in the day today or tomorrow. Thanks.


----------

